# Prime armée (suite)



## zabeth 1 (14 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,

Pour donner suite au post de julie38 pour la prime de l'armée, ai eu un mail mercredi me signalant que mon dossier avait été accepté (trop de chance !) et le versement de l'aide a été effectué sur mon compte hier.
J'ai envoyé mon dossier  à l'IGESA mi juillet quand même...Faut vraiment pas être pressé. 
J'espère que pour toutes celles qui attendent leurs sous ça va vite venir !
Bonne journée.


----------



## booboo (14 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour , 
oui ce que je disais , 3 mois de délai ... j'aurai peut être" ma prime de Noël" : )


----------



## zabeth 1 (14 Octobre 2022)

Faut y croire !!! Même moi je l'ai eue !


----------



## Couleurcafe (14 Octobre 2022)

BONSOIR si ce n'est pas indiscret, pourriez-vous m'expliquer ce qu'est cette prime de l'armée dont vous parlez?


----------



## booboo (14 Octobre 2022)

Le Ministère de la Défense, en mettant en place cette aide, a voulu  inciter les assistantes maternelle à exercer leur profession au profit d'enfants bénéficiaires de l'action sociale des Armées, âgés de moins de 6 ans (quand le parent employeur est militaire / gendarme etc.. ) .
Au vu de la complexité de leurs emplois du temps, horaires, rythme de travail.
L' assistante maternelle peut bénéficier d’une aide après avoir signé une convention avec le ministère des armées pour l’accueil des enfants.


----------



## Couleurcafe (14 Octobre 2022)

D'accord merci pour cette information encore une que je ne savais pas, et très bonne initiative du Ministère de la Défense pour nous assmat;   
 JE VOUS SOUHAITE UNE BONNE SOIREE ET UN BON WEEK END


----------



## sylcaramel (10 Novembre 2022)

Moi dossier envoyé fin juin , mail reçu pour me dire dossier complet et a ce jour toujours rien


----------



## mamytata (10 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,

Pouvez-vous me dire si cette prime est déduit de ce que les pe vous doivent tous les mois ?


----------

